# D q alam kung cno may problema sa'ting dalawa...an



## Sakura Cherry

seem to be the 'msn' language of tagalog. how does it work and wat does the following phrase mean?

D q alam kung cno may problema sa'ting dalawa...ang alam q lang
msya q pagnaki2ta kta....at wg kng gmawa ng dahilan para magselos ako dahil hindi ako nani2wla sa mga cnasabi mo....


----------



## niernier

Sakura Cherry said:


> seem to be the 'msn' language of tagalog. how does it work and wat does the following phrase mean?
> 
> D q alam kung cno may problema sa'ting dalawa...ang alam q lang
> msya q pagnaki2ta kta....at wg kng gmawa ng dahilan para magselos ako dahil hindi ako nani2wla sa mga cnasabi mo....



By how does "it" work, do you mean how the words are abbreviated?

I don't know who has the problem between the two of us...what I know is that I am happy when I see you....and don't do anything that would make me jealous because I will not believe to what you will say....


----------



## Sakura Cherry

thank you for the translation. yes, i meant how it is abbrivieated. I realized it is like eliminating some vowels, but how do you know which vowel to omit and which stays?


----------



## niernier

The answer to the question on when to omit the vowels is subjective. Some of the abbreviations depends on the writing style of a person but when everyone follows that abbreviation, rarely noticed, but it becomes the standard. You can omit the vowels as long as the word is still readable. 

msya = masaya
kta = kita
wg = 'wag (a contraction of huwag)
kng = kang (the context says its kang but can also be kung)
gmawa = gumawa

Other abbreviations encountered in the text include:

1. For repeated syllables na*nini*wala, pagna*kiki*ta, the repeated syllable was replaced with the number 2.

2. The syllable "ko" is replaced by q.

ko = q
ako = aq

3. The syllable "si" is replaced by c.
cnasabi = sinasabi
cno = sino


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sakura Cherry said:


> seem to be the 'msn' language of tagalog. how does it work and wat does the following phrase mean?
> 
> D q alam kung cno may problema sa'ting dalawa...ang alam q lang
> msya q pagnaki2ta kta....at wg kng gmawa ng dahilan para magselos ako dahil hindi ako nani2wla sa mga cnasabi mo....



I don't know who's got the problem between us...I only know that I'm glad when I see you and don't do anything so I'll get jealous because I don't believe in what you say...


----------

